# Marsellian Plage September



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,
I am planning to visit Marsellian Plage in the beginning of September and staying at Camping Beauregard South.
We plan to stay there for a week or so before moving on to explore the Tarn Gorge and other places of interest in the surrounding area.
On reading some threads on this site some members are advising of a problem with gypsies and one member stated he could not get away from the place quick enough.
Can anybody give me an update on what we can expect in September in this area? It's a long way down and I do not want to drive down here to find I'ts problematical when I get here.

Thanks in advance,
Philip


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Phillip
Went to flea market at MP on Saturday . Rode through MP on my way to Sete on Tuesday and on the way to Marseillan today and it looks mighty fine to me
Jim


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Phillip 

We stayed at Marsellian Plage last September for two weeks it was fine when we was there 
I would warn you if you ever go to the beach at marsellien plage it's a nudest beach at the far end I was told its the biggest nudest beach in Europe 
 
we are going back this year :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Perhaps you should be more honest with your username, sunseekers.

It obvious you are seeking more than just sun!

PS

Any co-ordinates for the "far end of the beach"?


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

There may be a nudist beach, but how come they wear T-Shirts and no pants?

I got a shock one morning running along the beach  

We stayed last September and there were no Gyp's.
Might see you there!

w


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Done a little research! There is no Nudest beach at Marsellian Plage, it's at Adge and cost €5.00 to enter, although you can just walk along the beach from Marsellian Plage and access at no cost.
Thanks one and all for updates, looking forward to some good weather down there in September.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

_"looking forward to some good weather *down there *in September"_

Don't forget your sunblock!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Quote:
> 
> _"looking forward to some good weather down * there *in September"_
> 
> Don't forget your sunblock!!


Not only that, how much less do/can you wear on a *nudest* beach.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

pippin said:


> Quote:
> 
> _"looking forward to some good weather *down there *in September"_
> 
> Don't forget your sunblock!!


Always someone on this site quick to take the mickey out of people's comments.


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Philip here is a link which might be of interest to you

http://www.creme-de-languedoc.com/Languedoc/sightseeing/index.php#.UcVMY8u9KSM


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

sunseekers said:


> Hi Philip here is a link which might be of interest to you
> 
> http://www.creme-de-languedoc.com/Languedoc/sightseeing/index.php#.UcVMY8u9KSM


Many kind thanks, this look's useful.

Philip


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Stanner said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


Great website Thanks . One place that is not often mentioned is Colliour it's our favourite well worth a visit if you travel that far down the coast .


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phillip, no offense was meant. I wasn't the one who introduced the nudest element to the thread.

Anyway, I can be helpful at times.

A couple of years ago we made a snap decision on August Bank Holiday after the appalling UK summer to head off down to the Med.

First night stop was near Orléans.

Then down to Clermont-Ferrand for a night, which turned into three as we explored the Puy de Dôme.

Then onto La Méridienne for the dash down to the coast.

Got to Millau and decided to explore the Gorge du Tarn.

That turned out to be so beautiful we spent about six days there.

By this time it was mid-September, the sites were beginning to close down and it is difficult to do any serious shopping there anyway, even for basics.

So, back onto La Méridienne and down to the coast.

When we arrived we found that the entire holiday industry had disappeared - all the summer stuff was being dismantled for the winter.

There were some very expensive holiday village type of sites still open but not much else.

I can't remember the name of the town but the welcome for MHers was non-existant, even the large carpark for the Tourist Info Office had a 2m height barrier!

We wilded for a couple of nights at Vias Plage.
At the western end of Avenue du Clot de Vias there is a small round-about area at the dead end where the avenue ends adjacent to the point where the Canal du Midi enters the sea.

So, to summarise - don't leave the Gorge du Tarn too late and don't expect much life on the coast.


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

We stop at MP twice every year and although there are a lot of travellers sites around i think they do the markets, we have never had a problem in eight years and love the place.
Regards John.


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*Marsellian Plage*

I have lived down here many years ,and worked in Marsellian Plage for 3 years ,and I would not go on any of the sites,in July / August it is rife with problems drugs etc ,the nudist part attracts alsorts and robberies are quite common. There are a lot of gypsies who live in the area and drug dealing goes on .
Marsellian old village is ok but the Plage is tacky!!, September will be quieter but places start closing down , the beaches are good but in winter you can find odd syringes about.

The area is very bad for Mosquitos due to the marsh lands around and the smell is quite pungent at times.
This my opinion and a lot of people love the place ,there is a large flea market at weekend .


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Marsellian Plage*



kaori said:


> I have lived down here many years ,and worked in Marsellian Plage for 3 years ,and I would not go on any of the sites,in July / August it is rife with problems drugs etc ,the nudist part attracts alsorts and robberies are quite common. There are a lot of gypsies who live in the area and drug dealing goes on .
> Marsellian old village is ok but the Plage is tacky!!, September will be quieter but places start closing down , the beaches are good but in winter you can find odd syringes about.
> 
> The area is very bad for Mosquitos due to the marsh lands around and the smell is quite pungent at times.
> This my opinion and a lot of people love the place ,there is a large flea market at weekend .


Thanks for this. I have looked in more detail at the area and found some interesting up to date information about the nudest beach at Agde (Which we will be avoiding anyway).
The site we plan to visit is open until the end of September and we choose September to miss the French School holidays, get the weather and also low season costs at camp sites etc., but primarily the weather. The campsite we have chosen is next to the beach and a short walk for restaurants, bars etc, which will suit us fine.
We have not seen this part of France before and look forward to exploring this region, particularly the Tarn Gorge. I'll definitely take extra mossi spray and sun cream. We too will enjoy a visit to the local markets but most of our time will be spent soaking up the rays.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Great website Thanks . One place that is not often mentioned is Colliour it's our favourite well worth a visit if you travel that far down the coast .[/quote]

Had a look on Google Earth, looks like a nice place and will add as a maybe. Where did you park up ! It looks a little restricted for motorhome parking.

Cheers,
Philip


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Philippft said:


> Great website Thanks . One place that is not often mentioned is Colliour it's our favourite well worth a visit if you travel that far down the coast .


Had a look on Google Earth, looks like a nice place and will add as a maybe. Where did you park up ! It looks a little restricted for motorhome parking.

Cheers,
Philip[/quote]

Last time we where there it cost 10 euros to park overnight , toilets , shower , and all other facilities inc electric if your early enough , and every 20mins a free minibus takes you down to the village and brings you back . Early morning great market and loads of shops and restaurants . Sea is clear as gin with lovely small sandy beach . If you google maps you will see the Motorhome aire car park at the top of the village .You wont be dissapointed it's one of France's best kept secrets .


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Evs54 said:


> .You wont be dissapointed it's one of France's best kept secrets .


It aint now LOL

Thanks again,
Philip


----------

